# Game calls



## armyturner (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't claim to be much of a call maker and may never sell one, but here are a recent few. They were all made with HUT call reeds. 

The grunt call reeds sound as good as any commercial grunt call that I have used, I am unsure how to compare the duck call since I have never duck hunted (my brother wanted this one even though he is not a duck hunter either). They will probably all be gifts except the last one, I think I will hold on to it







1. Osage Orange Deer Grunt Call
2. Kingwood (maybe) & Curly Pyinma Deer Grunt Call







3. Curly Pyinma Deer Grunt Call
4. Bubinga & Maple Duck Call







5. Amboyna Burl Deer Grunt Call


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 16, 2007)

Very fine. Beautiful shapes and great finishes. What finish did you use? It has to hold up under harsh conditions.


----------



## leehljp (Oct 16, 2007)

Those are nice looking calls!


----------



## txbatons (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice job on all of them.


----------



## fernhills (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi, I like your calls,I am going to try and make some shortly as soon as i get this pen turning down to know what i am doing.I got a book on game calls that i am reading,trying to sort through the info,The book suggests that i should by the kit first so i can see how they are made and go from there,so thats where i am at,,Carl


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fernhills_
> 
> Hi, I like your calls,I am going to try and make some shortly as soon as i get this pen turning down to know what i am doing.I got a book on game calls that i am reading,trying to sort through the info,The book suggests that i should by the kit first so i can see how they are made and go from there,so thats where i am at,,Carl



Visit http://hutproducts.com/  and get their catalog. And, yes, a full kit for the first one is a good idea. After that you can use scrounged wood and buy reeds. It is fun but unless you have a market, like anything else, can be hard to sell.


----------



## armyturner (Oct 16, 2007)

Frank,

The first three are finished with Deft spray, which is probably not the best to use. 4 and 5 are finished with 3 coats of Waterlox (inside and out) and 3 coats of General Finishes Armor-r-seal.


----------



## rhahnfl (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## bkc (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful calls. I haven't made any grunt calls yet, but I got the kits. Another good place to buy the kits from is http://www.thogamecalls.com/

Al is a really nice guy to deal with and he ships fast. Also he has some tutorials on his site.


----------

